# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Marmite...

## Vengfull

Love it or hate it, Still a obsession!

----------


## Laykith

You're mad.
I tried it once when I was in UK, never again.

----------


## Dirrrty

Marmite is awesome!!! Mind you I like bovril as a drink aswell :-)

----------


## dj_cRaZy00

i miss the answer "wtf is marmite"  :Big Grin:  not known to me here in germany^^

----------

